# Polishing lips, what mops/buffing wheels to use?



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

As the title states. I have brown tripoli and white rouge coming in next week and from all the reading I've done, it seems like each compound needs specific type of wheel. So what type of wheel do I need for each of these compounds?

Thanks.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Forget all of that bs. 

This was done with lots of good, quality wetsanding and some Autosol metal polish on a polishing wheel.


----------

